# Cranberry river WV



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Last week over spring break I went with a friend to the cranberry river in west virginia. We hiked about 5.5 miles into the back country portion and the views were amazing. The cold temperatures really slowed the fishing down but we still managed to catch enough to eat along side the campfire. Due to heavy snow and we had a mountain between us and the truck we ended up leaving a day early. The 3-6 inches of snow in the forecast ended up being well over a foot and knee deep in some areas. Despite the single digit temperatures and overall harsh weather it was an amazing trip that I definitely recommend. We had the river all to ourselves but it does get a lot more pressure during good weather.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Some more pictures


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

nice, Ive fished there several times, mountain biked in 2 times and camped and another time backpacked in there for a few days, saw bear tracks one time but luckily never saw any bears its a beautiful place, we never hammered the fish but always caught a few, I like the brookies above the fork and curious if they still stocking tiger trout there?


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

They aren't stocking any tiger trout to my knowledge. We parked just off of the highway and hiked over on of the mountains using old logging roads and just going straight through the woods. Its not the most traditional route but we wanted to try something more adventurous. We saw bear tracks on the hike in but no other bear sign.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I wish I would have taken advantage of the proximity of W Va to Ohio during my time in the Cleveland area. Seems like there is some wonderful rivers there. I'd love to come up with my 3 wt & 5 wt and fish there someday.

Just curious what flies & sizes were y'all using?


----------

